# Kogha Bissanzeiger



## Ralle2609 (11. März 2010)

hey jungs,
hab mir grade in der bucht zufällig kogha bissanzeiger mit sounderbox geschossen sind die teile einfach gut ?

(ja ich weiß dumme frage nun aber die waren voll billig sonst verscheuer ich die dinger einfach wieder  )

ist die sounderbox gut und weiß jemand ob die biester wasserdicht sind ? hab echt noch keine daten dazu gefunden... hmm

unter zwanzig euro mit sounderbox 2 bissanzeiger und sounderboxkabel mit 10M da musste ich einfach mal mitbieten


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Wieso bietest du einfach mal mit ohne zu wissen ob die Dinger was taugen?

Die sind ja auch noch mit Kabel,also für mich wär da nichts.

Dann hätte ich wenigstens die Askon P Bissanzeiger gekauft,die gibts ab und an bei Askari für 10-12€ pro Stück und sollen komplett versiegelt sein.

Ich habe mir das Askon Xtreme Kit gekauft,hat 90,5€ gekostet mit 3 RXT Bissanzeigern + der Sounderbox alles in ner schönen Stosssicheren Box mit Reissverschluß(also pro Bissanzeiger 22,5€),bessere Bissanzeiger kriegst auf keinen Fall für das Geld!

Gibts alle 2-3 Monate bei Ebay(letzte Auktion war Anfang Februar,denk April spätestens Mai hat er wieder ein paar Kits)),wenn du willst kann ich dir den Händler nennen.



Dann gibts noch Askon PB die ca 5-7€ teurer sind,und dann gibts eben die die ich habe die RXT der kostet normal im Einzelkauf ~42-45€....alle 3 Modell haben so ziemlich das selbe Gehäuse,der P hat halt am wenigsten Funktionen.


----------



## Ralle2609 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

nun hab ich se ja 
warum ich drauf geboten hab? ka überkam mich grade so  und für das geld werd ich die hier auch wieder los ich bin kein materialfetischist und fange eig trotzdem immer ganz gut 

viel geld geb ich lieber für motorisierte sachen aus oder für dj kram , meinen pc, partys oder sonst was vielleicht änder ich meine meinung noch aber fürn test und für diesen preis musste ich einfach mal bieten hatte das bedürfnis mir was zu kaufen

bei regen mache ich eig eh immer nen schirm über die ruten oder mach schnell nen gefrierbeutel drüber bin ein materialschonender mensch beim angeln und ziehe mich schnell wieder unters schirmzelt zurück


es gibt beim angeln auch minimalisten und ich bin einer davon #6

weiß trotzdem jemand ob die dinger wasserdicht sind oder hat allgemein erfahrungen darüber ? denn ich habe noch nichts finden können im netz


----------



## Paradize (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> EDIT hier die Askon P http://www.1a-produktewelt.de/s01.php?shopid=s01&cur=eur&sp=de&ag=4&pp=aa&bnr=4061565



Kauf bitte nicht bei der Seite , das sind Betrüger. Du bezahlst per Vorkasse , bekommst deine Ware aber NIE zugeschickt.

Kauf dir das Askon xtreme Kit. Haste keine nervenden Kabel mehr , die Batterie hält lange und den Bissanzeigern kann echt nichts anhaben , die überleben sogar nen Wasserbad von 30 Minuten und kostet z.Z bei Askari nur 109€


----------



## Ralle2609 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

stimmt wo dus sagst, war ja letzte woche schonmal gepostet worden...
gut das dus sagst hatte aber nicht vor zu bestellen da ich nun ja welche bestellt habe die werden erstmal geprüft


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



Paradize schrieb:


> Kauf bitte nicht bei der Seite , das sind Betrüger. Du bezahlst per Vorkasse , bekommst deine Ware aber NIE zugeschickt.
> 
> Kauf dir das Askon xtreme Kit. Haste keine nervenden Kabel mehr , die Batterie hält lange und den Bissanzeigern kann echt nichts anhaben , die überleben sogar nen Wasserbad von 30 Minuten und kostet z.Z bei Askari nur 109€





Oha ich Mega VOLLPFOSTEN,habe garnicht auf den Shop geachtet,war eigentlich nur zwecksm Foto gedacht,schämmmmm

Ich weiß dass das Abzocker sind.....war ein böser Fehler,muss ich gleich löschen,am besten ist du löscht den kopierten Link auch !

Wie er auch sagte,kauf dir das Askon XtremeKit!

Ich bin vollends begeistert von dem Kit,und für 90€ für 3 Bissanzeiger + Sounderbox....die mit Fox,Delkim und Co mithalten können,lach ich nur!

Naja jedem das seine!!!


----------



## Paradize (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wie er auch sagte,kauf dir das Askon XtremeKit!
> 
> Ich bin vollends begeistert von dem Kit,und für 90€ für 3 Bissanzeiger + Sounderbox....die mit Fox,Delkim und Co mithalten können,lach ich nur!
> 
> Naja jedem das seine!!!



Außerdem haben die Dinger 5 Jahre Garantie , und wenn falls mal was kaputt ist bekommste sofort ein neues Set geliefert. Bei dem Set kannst du wirklich nichts vekehrt machen.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

also, an deiner stelle würde ich das lassen...
Warum? allein wegen "kogha". das ist eine Hausmarke von Askari. Da halte ich nichts von und wasserdicht sind  die Teile garantiert nicht...
Also besser: Finger weg!!
Grüße 
Jogibaer


----------



## Schleie! (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Warum tuste deine Angeln bei Regen einpacken? oO

Also für das Geld wenn du dir 3 Optonics mit Sounderbox + 10m Kabel geholt hättest, dann wäre es die 20€ wert gewesen - weil die Dinger sind fast unverwüstlich. Aber schau einfach ma, was die Kogha machen 

Die Askon haben auch 2 Gesichter...
Ich würde sie mir nicht holen. Aber es kommt eben drauf an, für was und wie lange/wie oft man sie benutzt.
Im Winter gibts halt nix zuverlässigeres als Delkim oder die Fox Eos. Warum? weil da kein Schnurlaufröllchen eingefrieren kann, da sie eben mit Vibration arbeiten.
Und die Reichweite von 500m, die schafft ein Askon auch nicht.

Um Gottes Willen, die Askons sind nicht schlecht! Sind ihr Geld wert! Aber was ichs agen will ist einfach, dass sie nicht mit Delkims oder Fox mithalten können. Sowas sollte man nicht sagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Schade, das es manchmal nicht ohne Verwarnung geht. Die Krachpostings hab ich gelöscht, wie auch die Kommentare dazu.
Haltet bitte den Boardfrieden ein.


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

@Schleie!

Entweder du hast generell was gegen die Askons oder ich weiß auch nicht......

Meine Sounderbox empfängt auf ner Wiese locker 400m... mit Bäumen und Co hat se erst nach 200m schlapp gemacht.....hab das erst vor 3 Tagen mit nem Kumpel getestet,Batterien halten genau solange wie die viel teueren Geräte.

Im Waschbecken hab ich se für ne knappe Minute baden lassen,funktionieren immer noch tadelos!

Kannst die Tonart,Volume und die Sensibilität bei nem Run einstellen wie du willst,von der Lautstärke kannst die bis hin zu nem ohrenbetäubenden Ton einstellen....geht auch ein dumpfer Ton wie man will,da is für jeden was dabei...Stufenlos von ganz dumpf bis ohrenbetäubend.....die LEDs selber leuchten bzw blinken extrem hell.

Einzigste was meine RXT im Vergleich zu den Fox und Delkim nicht haben ist die 1 zu 1 Übertragung,aber die Sounderbox piepst nichtmal eine einzige Sekunde zeitversetzt!

Das ist der einzigste große Vorteil den die anderen viel teueren Geräte ist das meine keinen Vollrun haben,man hat ja die Sensibilität (wie wohl alle Kits ab 200€), auf der feinsten Einstellung piepst er nach ca jedem cm wo Schnur abgezogen wird(das sollte reichen) bis hin zu allen ~4cm(alles Stufenlos).

Wer darauf und auf 1-2 andere Spielereien verzichten kann ist mit dem Askon Xtreme Kit bestens bedient,dazu noch 5 Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller,was will man mehr und das für das kleine Geld!

Schöner Nebeneffekt die Askons RXT Bissis sind wie ich finde mit Abstand die schönsten Bissis aufm Markt + der austauchbaren Gehäusedeckel in 4 verschiedenen Designs(Spielerei-hier halt das-bei den anderen sinds andere Spielereien).
Könnt man bei 200-400€ Bissi Kits eigentlich auch erwarten aber die sehen ja teilweise mehr grottig aus*v).**

K**lar das ist kein Kaufkriterium* aber ich find halt das sich die Herren bei so mega teuren Geräten wenigstens ein paar Gedanken über das Design machen könnten,was definitiv versäumt wurde!
*
Jedenfalls versteh ich nicht wieso so viele ne Abneigung der RXT Bissis und der RXT Sounderbox von Askon/Askari haben, die machen nicht nur "Discounter Schrott"!

Ich hoffe ja die meisten Askon Nörgler haben das Kit selbst mal getestet....glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht,weil dann würds nicht soviele Nörgler geben da bin ich mir sicher!
* 
carpheart hat die 3 auch verglichen der Preis Leistungs Sieger ist egal ob bei carpheart,carp syndikate oder sonst wo immer das Askon Kit!

Aber jedem das seine,ich geh jetzt mal ins heja Bettchen gn8|wavey:


----------



## Ralle2609 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

knigge du hast echt genug zeit merke ich ^^ aber danke für die meinungen

ich bin eh nicht der angler der sein kram aufbaut und danach ins zelt geht und pennt, die sounderbox wird wohl eh nicht zum einsatz kommen

ich teste die teile mal wenn die mir dann echt ncht gefallen werde ich sie anderweitig bestimmt mit etwas gewinn noch wieder los 


mit den askons hab ich ja auch geliebäugelt, aber bei askari zu bestellen ist immer wie lotto spielen#t zwar nicht mit dem xtreme kit aber mit den anderen da ich nur 2 bissanzeiger brauche und keine sounderbox 

ich sitze da lieber mitm guten kumpel die nacht durch vor den ruten und für die beschäftigung ist die feederrute im wasser oder eine wurm angel lohnt sich immer =)#6


----------



## Carras (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

HI,

Achtung:

1:1 Übertragung bedeutet nicht, daß die Funkbox exakt zeitgleich mit dem Bissanzeiger, Alarm schlägt. (also ohne Zeitversatz)

1:1 Übertragung bedeutet:
1 Piep am Bissanzeiger -> 1 Piep an der Funkbox
2 Piep am Bissanzeiger -> 2 Piep an der Funkbox
3 Piep am Bissanzeiger -> 3 Piep an der Funkbox
4 Piep am Bissanzeiger -> 4 Piep an der Funkbox

Bei Askon, B.Richi und Co. ist das eben nicht so.
dort ist es eher so:
1 Piep am Bissanzeiger -> 2 oder 3 Piep an der Funkbox
2 Piep am Bissanzeiger -> 3,4 oder 5 Piep an der Funkbox


B.Richi arbeitet nun schon seit gut drei oder vier Jahren daran, eine 1:1 Übertragung hin zu bekommen. Bislang gibt es die z.B. die B.Richi noch nicht mit 1:1. Soviel dazu!

Grüßle


----------



## snorreausflake (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



Carras schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Achtung:
> 
> ...


Ist das denn so wichtig? Ich mein wenn ein Fisch dranhängt dann piepst es doch eh die ganze Zeit oder?|kopfkrat

Naja dieses ganze Funkgedöns ist mal wieder ein zweiseitiges Schwert, was bringst wenn ich 50 oder mehr Meter von meinen Ruten weg hock? Bis ich da bei den Ruten bin kann der Fisch schon was weiß ich wo sein, mit ein Grund warum die Funkbissanzeiger bei uns unter Beobachtung stehen


----------



## Carras (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Hi Snorre,

das ist, wie so vieles, Ansichtssache.

Es gibt ja nicht immer einen so genannten Vollrun.

Beissen die Fische eher vorsichtig gibt es einzelne Zupfer.
Beißen Brassen, sind es auch eher kleine, einzelne Zupfer.

liegt man Nachts auf der Liege und ne Brasse zupft ein oder zwei oder drei mal am Boilie, ist das mit den Bissanzeigern ohne 1:1 unter Umständen so, als ob Du fast nen Run hast, obwohl nur gezupft wird.

Es gibt Leute die stört das überhaupt nicht. Hauptsache der Bissanzeiger piepst. fertig aus. Ist auch O.K.
Es gibt aber auch Leute, die sowas stört und die schon am Funkboxton, wissen wollen, was denn gerade am Köder passiert. Die wählen dann Funksets mit 1:1 Übertragung.
Jeder, ganz wie er denkt,... würde ich da mal sagen.

Ne Funkbox hat in meinen Augen aber eine anderen Vorteil, als die 200 m Reichweite.
Ich kann die Bissanzeiger komplett Lautlos stellen. Pipen tut dann nur meine Funkbox in meiner Hosentasche oder auf dem Bivytable.
Gefällt mir prima. Ich mag es z.B. nicht unbedingt, wenn die Bissanzeiger über den ganzen See "plärren", wenn ein Fisch beist.

Grüßle


----------



## Paradize (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Ich frag mich immer was die Leute immer wollen mit der Entfernung. Mir persönlich reicht eine Empfängerreichweiter von 100m absolut aus. Warum ? Ich sitze im Maximalfall eventuell 15m von meinen Ruten weg , wofür brauch ich da eine Empfängerreichweite von 400m + ? Selbst wenn ich mal kacken gehe gehe ich meistens nicht mehr als 100m.

Ich find die ganze Bissanzeiger von Fox oder Delkim eh total overhyped , hauptsache steht Fox drauf und da bezahlt man für den Namen nochmal 300€ extra obendrauf.

Wenn im Winter mal das Schnurlaufröllchen einfriert , damit muss man halt rechnen wenn man bei der Kälte den unbedingt Angeln möchte. Im Winter hat bei uns zumindest ein großteil der Fische Schonzeit , daher kanns mir eigentlich auch egal sein.

Das passt zwar eigentlich nicht hierrein , aber ich wollte es trotzdem mal los werden , den irgendwie geht mir das ganze aufm Sack das andere Bissanzeiger die nicht von Fox,Delkim oder Carpsounder sind , sofort schlecht geredet werden.


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

also eines mal vorweg---- ich habe recht günstige bissanzeiger um die 50€ inc sounderbox.
die dinger fische ich schon jahrelang, ob sommer-winter oder totalen regen, sie sind 200% zuverlässig und melden jeden noch so kleinen biss oder zupfer... unsd das obwohl nicht fox drauf steht.
ich verstehe auch nicht warum ich 400 meter reichweite haben muß, selbst wenn ich mal zum auto bringt das nix, weil.........
wenn ich 400 meter von meinen ruten weg bin und dann nen biss bekomme will ich mal sehen wie schnell ihr an der rute seit nach nem 400 meter lauf, sicherlich nicht unter ner minute.
es sei denn du bist ein wunderläufer und olympiasieger 
also bringen einem die 400 funkreichweite auch nicht viel.
ausserde, was nützt einem der tollste beste bissanzeiger der 1:1 überträgt wenn du nicht weisst wo der fisch steht und wo du angeln mußt.
ohne biss ist 1:1 übersetzung auch für den arsch.


----------



## Schleie! (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Ich habe meine B.Richie damals weg, weil man wusste niemals, war das nur ein Piepser? War das ein Fallbiss? Oder was geht jetzt bei der Rute draußen ab?

Und wenn ich eh aufstehen muss, dann brauch ich auch gar keine Funkbox...

Also bei mir ist eine 1:1 Übertragung sehr sehr wichtig.


Wie gesagt, is Geschmackssache. Mir kommt nix anderes ins Haus außer Fox oder Delkims, wenn es um Funk geht.


----------



## snorreausflake (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



Carras schrieb:


> Ne Funkbox hat in meinen Augen aber eine anderen Vorteil, als die 200 m Reichweite.
> Ich kann die Bissanzeiger komplett Lautlos stellen. Pipen tut dann nur meine Funkbox in meiner Hosentasche oder auf dem Bivytable.
> Gefällt mir prima. Ich mag es z.B. nicht unbedingt, wenn die Bissanzeiger über den ganzen See "plärren", wenn ein Fisch beist.
> 
> Grüßle


Das ist mal ein sehr gutes Argument für Funkbissanzeiger#6
Wie gesagt, ich hatte immer "Vollruns" oder saubere Fallbisse.
Mir würd das auf´n Sack gehen wenn der Anzeiger schon rumhupt wenn da nur ein Fisch rumnuckelt



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ich habe meine B.Richie damals weg, weil man wusste niemals, war das nur ein Piepser? War das ein Fallbiss? Oder was geht jetzt bei der Rute draußen ab?


Nochmal ne doofe Frage : ist es denn so wichtig schon am Piepston zu hören das es ein Fallbiss ist?

Was ich vorher festgestellt hab, meine Carpsounder ( zumindest einer) haben ne Buchse auf der Unterseite, ist das für nen Funkbox Anschluss?


----------



## Schleie! (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Ja, das is für die Funkerweiterung die Buchse.

Und ja, das sollte man schon wissen, ob es Fallbiss ist oder nur ein Schnurschwimmer ect.
Ich hatte es gehabt - meine Funke machte piep piep piep, 3x, wie immer halt. draußen er bissi hat aber nur 1x gepiepst. jedesmal herzklopfen.
als es mal wieder so war und ich dachte, ach eh nix...da sah ich dann, dass der swinger schon auf halb 12 hing und die schnur total schlaff war.

so, und deine funkbox wenn 3x piept weißt du einfach nicht, was sache is. is doch nicht im sinne des erfinders, oder?

richtig. ich stelle meine bissis immer auf leiseste stufe ein. d.h, man hört sich wenn man daneben steht, aber in ca 10m hört man nichts mehr. lieber die funkbox im zelt bzw am gürtel oder sonstwo haben. mag diese konzerte am see auch nicht wirklich, welche manche da abspielen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

ja, das finde ich auch immer klasse, bissanzeiger auf " ohrentod " gestellt aber 0,75cm daneben sitzen , letzten sommer an einem see 4 ha groß oder klein, circa 15 karpfenangler am see..... das hörte sich an, ständig piep-piep-piep bei jedem scheiß zupfer oder biss, an schlaf nicht zu denken, da  mag ich dann doch meine box, die nervt wenigstens nachts nur mich .
aber zum thema nochmal, ich habe die kogha bissis auch zum flußangeln an der elbe, weil mir meine guten dafür zu schade sind  
da ist soviel schlamm und dreck mit im spiel, da sind die klasse, geben aber jeden biss klar und deutlich zu erkennen, und das reicht allemal


----------



## jirgel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



> Meine Sounderbox empfängt auf ner Wiese locker 400m... mit Bäumen und Co hat se erst nach 200m schlapp gemacht.....hab das erst vor 3 Tagen mit nem Kumpel getestet,


Gepard oder was ? :q 

Wieso geht man so weit von denn Ruten weg ? zum Thema Askari 5 Jahre garantie gibt man nicht weil man kein vertrauen zu seinen Produkten hat. Für denn Hobbyisten der im Monat 4 - 5 mal fischen geht und im urlaubtäglich reichen die teile vollkommen hat man sich entschieden zum vollblut Carphunter zu werden kommen sicher bald ganz andere teile ins Haus Delkim, Solar, etc


----------



## Ralle2609 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

danke teilzeitgott !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

endlich mal einer der die piepser kennt und mir mal ne meinung sagen kann ....

also sind die teile wohl doch kein vollreinfall


und euch nun noch viel spaß euch drüber aufzuregen wie ******* eure ehemaligen funkbissanzeiger waren #6


----------



## Fanne (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

servus , 

ic habe diesen thread jetz gelesen und muss mich echt an den kopf fassen wie krank manche leute sind !!!

dennoch hätte ich ein paar fragen , ich wette , ihr spezis könnt sie mir beantworten.


1. zu was braucht man  funkbissanzeiger mit 500 meter reichweite????
setzt ihr euch nen halben kilometer von euren ruten weg das der fisch  euer getrampel nicht hört?

2.was ist eine "SOUNDERBOX" ?

3. Ich nehme an ihr stellt euer kram auf, verdünnisiert euch ins Zelt und legt euch dann auf die pelle ?


ich hab auch  2  elektronische bissanzeiger , aber die kommen bei mir nur zum einsatz beim AAL angeln, ich hab schlechte ohren und höre ein glöckchen nicht mehr.


wäre nett wenn mir jemand speziell frage 1 beantworten könnte.


gruss


----------



## Gunnar. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Moin moin,



> 1. zu was braucht man funkbissanzeiger mit 500 meter reichweite????
> setzt ihr euch nen halben kilometer von euren ruten weg das der fisch euer getrampel nicht hört?


Na 500 m sitzt keiner von seinen Ruten weg. Das manche Angler zwar mal nen kleinen Spaziergang machen ist sicher auch kein Grund für den Hersteller solche Reichweiten zu verbauen.
Die ersten Funk-BA hatten Reichweiten von 40-60m. Reicht doch könnte man sagen. Nur , sowie ein Grashalm zwischen BA u. Funkbox war brach der Empfang zusammen. Selbiges gilt wenn die Batterien nur noch halbvoll bzw fast leer waren. Bei Geräten der 100m-Klasse ist meist bei 40-50m Schluß wenn das Gelände verbaut ist. Kommen dann wieder schwache Batterien dazu werden aus 100m ganzschnell 10-20m.
Ein deutscher Premiumhersteller testete sein Spitzenmodell auf der Straße , also freie Sichtverbindung zwischen BA und Funkbox.200m Wurden erreicht. Später in der Praxis erwies sich dieser Wert als utopisch. Die Kunden schickten ihre Sets zurück und der Hersteller besserte nach.

Ich angle hier meistens unter erschwerten Bedingungen . Sichtkontakt zu den Ruten hab ich selten. Ein sicherer Empfang ist für mich enorm wichtig. Wenn ein Hersteller 500m anbietet , geh ich davon aus das bis auf 100m immer noch ein gesicherter Empfang , auch unter erschwerten Bedingungen möglich ist.
Ich habe meine ASKON's jetzt im 4 Jahr. Was die Reichweite betrifft hab ich schon so machen Delkim -Vox - CS in Grund und Boden gefunkt. Also Geräte die 5-7 mal so teuer waren / sind.



> 2.was ist eine "SOUNDERBOX" ?


 
Eine Kiste mit eingebauten Lautsprecher um die Signale der BA aus größerer Entfernung wieder geben zu können. Übertragen wird das Signal mittels Kabel oder Funk. Kabel gebundene Geräte finden nur noch wenig Anwendung. Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch ist mit der Sounderbox die Kabelgebundene Version gemeint. Das Teil mit Funk heißt dann eben Funkbox.



> 3. Ich nehme an ihr stellt euer kram auf, verdünnisiert euch ins Zelt und legt euch dann auf die pelle ?


 
Nö , eigentlich nicht. Ins Zelt gehts nur zum schlafen bzw. dient als Schlechtwetteraufenthalt. Egal ob es nur ein Angeltag( Nacht) ist oder der Aufenthalt eine Woche oder länger dauert.


----------



## Schleie! (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Je größer meine reichweite, desto mehr reichweite habe ich auch bei hindernissen.
100m normal - 30m bei hindernissen.
500m normal - 200m bei hindernissen.
desweiteren hat man auch mal nen größeren weg zum auto zu laufen, oder ist mit dem boot gerade aufm wasser unterwegs.

ich stelle mein zelt oftmals etwas weiter von den ruten weg - warum? um lärm am wasser zu vermeiden, wenn ich ufernah fische.
oftmals is auch einfach kein platz, weil die angelstelle direkt zwischen schilf o.ä. liegt und man sein zelt eben mal 30m weit wegstellen muss.

und nein, ich werf nicht meine ruten ins wasser und geh pennen. ich binde rigs, tüftle an neuen ideen, lese bücher und zeitschriften. und das wichtigste - essen machen! 
im zelt bin ich nur beim schlafen oder bei schlechtwetter.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Servus. Das Thema Bissanzeiger zeigt wieder mal wie Markengeil die Carphunter sind. Das ganze Gedönse mit 1zu1 Übertragung und Reichweite ist doch alles Mist. Einzig was ein Bissanzeiger können muß ist das er Wasserdicht ist und ein Signal gibt, alles Andere ist reine Einbildung. Erstens müssen die Ruten immer beaufsichtigt werden das heiß im Normalfall kein Pennen in 20meter Entfernung oder zum Kollegen 200meter weiter gehn auf ein Pläuschchen. Wegen der 1zu1 Übertragung es fischen fast alle mit Selbshakmethode das ist schei... Egal ob der 1 oder 5 mal Piept weils fast nur Vollrunns gibt. Wichtig wäre die Lautstärkeregelung weils nicht übern ganzen See piepen muß.
Also Leute denkt mal nach was ihr schreibt und macht nicht jeden Bissanzeiger der den ganzen Schrott nicht kann schlecht. Es gibt eben mal viele Angler die nicht für etwas Bezahlen das sie nicht brauchen und auch nicht wollen ich zähle mich auch dazu.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



> Ich find die ganze Bissanzeiger von Fox oder *Delkim* eh total overhyped



Es ist die Frage, was man von einem Bissanzeiger erwartet und wie man sie einsetzt.

Wenn es um die reine Festbleifischerei geht, dann tut es im Prinzip wirklich jeder EBA, zur Not auch einer aus der eigenen Bastelei. Aber wenn du ihn auch für andere, zum Teil sehr sensible, Friedfischmethoden einsetzen willst, dann ist der Delkim nach wie vor State of Art. An seine sensible Anzeige kommt nix ran.

Wozu man das braucht? Zum Beispiel beim Schleienfischen mit Ködern an der freien Leine, oder extrem feinfühligen Montagen. - Der Bedarf bestimmt das Werkzeug und somit das Ergebnis!


----------



## Gunnar. (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Nun ja , markengeil triffts nicht immer. Viele Jahre war unter den Billigheimern viel Schrott unterwegs.Da war es schon sicherer und besser zu den Markenherstellern zu greifen.Wer einmal die entsprechenden Erfahrungen gemacht hat gibt dieses nun mal weiter.Das alles klärt auch die Einstellung zu Markenartikeln.
Heute sieht die Welt einwenig anders aus. Auch unter den günstigen Modellen gibt es mitlerweile immermehr Zuverlässigkeit. Gleichzeitig konnt ich den letzten Jahren beobachten das gerade die High-End Hersteller so ihre Probleme mit der Qualltität haben. Das gab es vor 7-8-9-10 Jahren noch nicht.

Die 1 : 1 Übertragung ist schon eine feine Sache. Wer sie einmal hatte möcht sie nicht missen. Und wer sie nicht hatte vermißt sie nicht. 
Ob man aber deswegen gleich nun  5-6-700€ ausgeben muß  kann jeder für sich allein unterscheiden. Die ersten Modelle in der 200-300€ Klasse sind ja auf dem Markt. Preisliche Alternativen gibt es also.

Achja , die sensieble Anzeige der Delkims........ ok stimmt , die sind sensiebel. Nur , ich hab schon Mitte der 90er mit 20 DM Modellen anderer Hersteller geangelt die beim leisesten Zupfer losplärrten.


----------



## Schleie! (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*



> Wegen der 1zu1 Übertragung es fischen fast alle mit Selbshakmethode das ist schei... Egal ob der 1 oder 5 mal Piept weils fast nur Vollrunns gibt.



da sieht man einfach mal, wer sich damit richtig befasst, und wer eben nur mal was gelesen, gesehen oder gehört hat.
denn wer sowas schreibt, der hat davon nicht viel ahnung, oder hat es einfach noch nicht ausprobiert.

ich versteh einfach nicht, weshalb man immer wieder teure bissanzeiger angreift. die werden nicht umsonst gefischt und gekauft.
wer billige will - sollse sich kaufen.
wer teure will - sollse sich kaufen.
das muss doch jeder selbst wissen. aber deshalb dann die leute angreifen, die zum teureren modell raten, das find ich einfach nicht gut. und die argumente dann auch immer...
jeder hat auch andere umstände, sei es am gewässer oder im geldbeutel. der eine legt mehr wert darauf, der andere darauf.
wo ist also das problem? viele menschen - viele meinungen.

und wie gunnar auch schon sagte:


> Die 1 : 1 Übertragung ist schon eine feine Sache. Wer sie einmal hatte möcht sie nicht missen. Und wer sie nicht hatte vermißt sie nicht.



der satz trifft es volle kanne. und ich möchte sie auch nicht missen.

meine fox eos r haben mich 2 stück mit funkbox und versand knappe 220€ gekostet. den neupreis von 500€ würde ich dafür auch nicht ausgeben.
aber heutzutage ist das ja dank ebay, foren ect möglich, auch an gutes gebrauchtes gerät billig zu kommen.
2delkim txi mit funkbox werden für ca 300-350€ gehandelt. und die wären es mir auch wert.
aber leute, um gottes willen, das hier is ein hobby. das is wie mit der musik, der eine mag das, der andere das usw. das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
ich kann eine gitarre für 100€ kaufen, und eine für 2000€. der eine hört/merkt und braucht einfach den unterschied der teureren, der andere ist mit der billigen zufrieden.


----------



## Lenzibald (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Servus. Also Andal da kann ich dir nur beschränkt recht geben. Meine Bissanzeiger um glaub 10 oder 15 Euro habens gekostet weiß nicht mehr genau weil ich schon einge Jahre habe pipen beim kleinsten Zupfer 5mm Schnurabzug reichen zum Piepen. Ich sitze immer neben meinen Ruten hab die Anzeiger nur das ich nicht immer auf mein Hänger gucken muß wenns mal Piept hab ich sowieso die Hand schon auf der Rute da ich nicht nur Festblei fische. Wenn ich auf Schleien angle nehm ich die nicht weil kein Bissanzeiger zu meiner Winklepicker rankommt so fein ist die. Wegen der 1zu1 sags ich jetzt nochmal das die Ruten bei uns beaufsichtigt werden müssen das heißt immer in Reichweite keine 20 meter weg von den Ruten oder im Zelt schlafen, wenn man mal wo hin muß müssen die Ruten rausgenommen werden sonst gibts Riesenprobleme mitn Kontrollor.
Mich nervt wenn einer nach den Khoga fragt dann gebt darauf Antwort und nicht kauf die oder die. Wer die Khoga nicht kennt Klappe zu und wer sie kennt kann seine Erfahrung dazu sagen. Ist bei Ruten und Rollenfragen auch immer das gleiche kenn ich nicht aber kauf die oder die, das nervt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Und der Delkim braucht, je nach Einstellung, noch nicht mal diese fünf Millimeter Schnurabzug, da reicht ein Vibrieren der Schnur schon aus.

Es ist eben auch ein schönes Gefühl, gewisse Dinge sein Eigen zu nennen und ich kenne keinen Angler, der nicht auch gerne Besitzer ist. #h


----------



## Lenzibald (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Servus. Andal da geb ich dir recht wers haben will soll haben und Freude damit haben, auch ich habe Angelsachen die nicht notwendig sind aber ich mir einfach gegönnt habe. Das Streitet ja auch keiner ab jeder der ein Hobby hat hat auch meistens irgenwo nen kleinen Vogel auch ich.
Mich nervt nur das immer wider dasselbe kommt wenn nach einem bestimmten gerät gefragt wird. Wenn ne allgemeine frage nach Ruten Rollen oder egal was kommt könnens ja ruhig empfehlen was wollen, nur wenn jemand eine Frage über ein bestimmtes Gerät hat sollens sie sich diese Komentare sparen.
Wenn du zum Beispiel nach ner bestimmen Wiklepicker fragts und ich schreibe dazu Winklepicker ist müll nur diese Feeder hat Sinn, möchte ich nicht wissen was du über mich denkst.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Wenn du deinen Einwand nachvollziehbar bringst, warum nicht!? Wenn er einfach nur kommt, damit auch was gekommen ist, dann werde ich ihn einfach nicht wahrnehmen. So einfach mache ich mir das. Ganz und gar ohne angenervt zu sein.

Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie viele Beiträge zu eben solchen Themen mich auf diese Art und Weise gar nicht erreichen! Ich glaube auch, dass ich für mich reklamieren kann, wann ich auf einfache, preiswerte und simple Angelgeräte zurückgreifen kann und wann es einfach sinnvoller ist, sich für richtiges Geld auch wirklich dauerhaft gute Ware zu gönnen.

Wer andauernd und bereitwillig auf den gleichen Zug aufspringen möchte, von mir aus. Ich leiste mir meine eigene Sicht. #h


----------



## Schleie! (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Schön gesagt, Andal.
Bin da ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## Ralle2609 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

dieses thema ist wieder das allerbeste beispiel... entschuldigt diese ausführung aber das juckt mir echt unter den fingern!

hier sieht man wieder wie leute ihre angelausrüstung als potenzhilfe benutzen!

andere marken schrott ich bin käufer von der und der marke die kosten so und so viel <- ja auf den preis kommt es an deswegen schreiben es auch immer alle dabei und zu zeigen das sie richtig asche ausgegeben haben für den kram...
teilweise gehts hier nur noch 2.rangig ums angeln sondern mehr drum womit man angelt ein paar leute sind davon ausgenommen aber sehr viele schreiben davon 

oder das heini a von heino b im thread gelesen hat delkims sind geil !  -> ein thread mit der frage nach nim bissi was kommt ? heini a schreibt HOL DIR DELKIMS! hab die selber top teile kosten so und so viel das lohnt sich

nehmt euch das mal etwas zu herzen das würde mich doch sehr freuen wenn ihr mal in euch geht und überlegt ob das nicht doch so ist


und NEIN ich nehme das nicht zurück das meine ich so wie es DA steht|wavey:

trotzdem euch allen noch ein schönes WE #6


----------



## Schleie! (13. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Ich kann dir sagen, ich hab nicht viel asche, da ich azubi bin  aber ich kauf lieber einmal als 3x. und das, was ich kaufe - da will ich vertrauen drinne haben. und das is das wichtigste, um erfolgreich zu sein. egal, ob tackle oder baits. ohne vertrauen gelingt das nicht so einfach.

ich jedenfalls schreibe nichts mehr dazu - is eh für die katz. ich behalte einfach meine meinungen für mich, denn sie werden eh nur kritisiert.
meine meinungen basieren auf meinen erfahrungen - nicht auf das gelesene.
ich foische aktuelöl die fox und die optonics (sind ohne funk). die tun genauso seit über 6 jahren ihren dienst, obwohl sie nur "billigteile" waren. und das hab ich auch im ersten beitrag hier geschrieben.

geld regiert wohl doch noch die welt, man schaut nicht mehr auf qualität...

so, schönen abend noch.


----------



## Andreas M. (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kogha Bissanzeiger*

Schleie hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt was ich auch loswerden wollte,
nur irgendwo lesen und falsch nachplappern ist schlecht.


----------

